# Installing Printer Drivers: Epson Stylus Photo 1400



## bethanyb (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where the printer driver files go for the Stylus Photo 1400 when they are installed on Mac OS 10.4? I just recently purchased this printer, and was pretty dismayed to find that the drivers wouldn't install from the included CD. After downloading and installing the drivers off the Epson website, my setup gets as far as the Printer Setup Utility, where I click Add, and the Stylus Photo 1400 shows up. However, when I have to choose the correct drivers for my printer model, the Photo 1400 isn't on the list of drivers available. Do I need to navigate directly to the installed file, and if so, where is it?

Thanks in advance


----------

